
Apple Wants More Mobile Music From Labels: 3G Hints... - dbreunig
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/19/apple-wants-more-mobile-music-from-labels/index.html
======
raganwald
"music labels argue that they should be paid more for an over-the-air download
than a standard track bought over the internet, where the wholesale price is
about 70 cents."

Hunh?

Dear Mr. Jobs:

Would you be so kind as to provide an "add to my wishlist" feature for the
iTunes Music Store, so that when I select a track in iTMS and it tells me it
is $2.99 for a mobile download (plus exorbitant data transfer charges), I can
wait until I am sipping a latte at my neighborhood coffee shop with free WiFi
and pay 99 cents for the same track.

Thank you very much.

